# Physiology Textbooks



## yamen alashkar

what the most useful text books in physiology ?


----------



## love_yogurt

One of my favorite book, for physiology, is ''Guyton and Hall, 12th Edition''. I feel that this textbook is quite understandable and very sufficient in the knowledge you need to have in physiology.

If you want one more suggestion for textbook, I would suggest you ''color atlas of physiology, by Despopoulos''. It's a pocket-sized physiology textbook, but, with colorful pages and good info.


----------



## schizophrenia

I also love Guyton and Hall Physiology. Very good and clear!


----------



## xain khalid

yeh.. its good


----------



## dredwinf

[h=3]Jeremy P.T.Ward, Roger W.A.Linden: Z?klady fyziologie, 1. česk? vyd?n?, Gal?n, Praha 2010,[/h]
[h=3]Ganong W.F.: Přehled l?kařsk? fyziologie, 20. vyd?n?, Gal?n, Praha 2005,[/h]
[h=3]Silbernagl S., Despopoulos A.: Atlas fyziologie člověka. 6. vyd?n?, Grada Publishing a. s., Praha 2004,[/h]
[h=3]Trojan S. a kol.: L?kařsk? fyziologie. 4. vyd?n?, Grada Publishing a. s., Praha 2003[/h]


----------



## sir umar

jaypee and firdous of physiology is best for paki students...thts true..


----------



## aiaalisa

Actually, if you are a nurse or a medical student then I am sure you would really need this because that's part of your training and studies. I love learning.


----------



## asifron

sembulingam is the best physiology books


----------



## Rajesh Saagar

Ganong's Review of Medical Physiology by Kim E. Barrett, Susan M. Barman, Scott Boitano, Heddwen L. Brooks


----------

